# Central heating may make you fat



## Vivjen (Jan 23, 2014)

Another piece of research to ponder

www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25849628


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, i read through the article, and i can see where they are coming from, but it sure seems like my body has totally "forgotten" how to keep itself either warm or cool properly anymore. Poor circulation definitely alters the equation here, in my opinion. I used to be able to function in much colder weather than I can nowadays, so I just need that little extra bit of heat. 
However, when I have finished exercising on the Gazelle, I am definitely warmer than if i am just sitting in my chair reading, or something similar. 
So, theoretically, if I kept exercising, then I would stay warmer, and also not gain weight. I will ponder that possibility over a nice , hot cup of soup, as I sit here by the heater......


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 23, 2014)

Thankfully I only have to turn my heat on in the morning for a little bit while I shower, than its off...maybe that's why I'm so svelte!  Ha ha.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2014)

I think any artificial environment is detrimental to the human body. Unfortunately (and this will surely get certain members' attentions) the changing global climate places a heavy demand for such environments - we in the developed nations have all but forgotten how to survive and thrive in the real world.

Architecture also plays a large role in the need for such devices - if they would promote more landscape-friendly designs instead of those glorified boxes that cannot breathe then we wouldn't be seeing this type of problem.

Finally comes the old ghost of fortunes: those with the means to afford climate control are more likely to be the people who eat well no matter what. The poor, as always, will have neither creature comfort nor sustenance. 

You don't see many poor fat people.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 23, 2014)

I hot flash constantly. So* I AM* my central heating and I am not fat. Nor skinny.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

> Finally comes the old ghost of fortunes: those with the means to afford  climate control are more likely to be the people who eat well no matter  what. The poor, as always, will have neither creature comfort nor  sustenance.
> 
> You don't see many poor fat people.



I've gotta totally disagree with this statement Phil. I think a larger percentage of  poor people art fat. They are the ones who keep fast food places in business. I think poor people in general do not live a healthy lifestyle. 

I don't like to generalize a group though because nothing ever applies to all of them. But My observations among people I know is that the poorer among them are the ones who care the least about what's in the food they eat.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 24, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I've gotta totally disagree with this statement Phil. I think a larger percentage of  poor people art fat. They are the ones who keep fast food places in business. I think poor people in general do not live a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I don't like to generalize a group though because nothing ever applies to all of them. But My observations among people I know is that the poorer among them are the ones who care the least about what's in the food they eat.


I agree.

Back to heat. No problem here, I mean too warm. We have a free standing gas stove in the living room and it heats the whole house, more or less. I do like things on the cooler side, it's easy to put another shirt or a sweater on.

Sometimes it's not that warm in our bathroom, but hey I used to take showers when we were camping in the State Parks along the coast in the winter time. Crikey!!! No heat at all and it took more than a few minutes for the water to get warm.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I've gotta totally disagree with this statement Phil. I think a larger percentage of  poor people art fat. They are the ones who keep fast food places in business. I think poor people in general do not live a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I don't like to generalize a group though because nothing ever applies to all of them. But My observations among people I know is that the poorer among them are the ones who care the least about what's in the food they eat.



I see your point, Larry, and at least for the wealthier nations you're right. For whatever reason I was thinking of the starving masses in India and Africa, but of course having central heat is not one of their blessings. 

I was thinking "poor" = "not able to afford food at all". Admittedly, kind of hard to envision with McDonald's wonderful $1 menu.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 24, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I see your point, Larry, and at least for the wealthier nations you're right. For whatever reason I was thinking of the starving masses in India and Africa, but of course having central heat is not one of their blessings.
> 
> I was thinking "poor" = "not able to afford food at all". Admittedly, kind of hard to envision with McDonald's wonderful $1 menu.



And I was thinking of all the pictures of "Walmart Shoppers". 

Of course I shop at walmart too but I'm one of the exceptions I was talking about :lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> And I was thinking of all the pictures of "Walmart Shoppers".



Yes, but it's been proven that most of them have a thyroid condition. 



> Of course I shop at walmart too but I'm one of the exceptions I was talking about :lofl:



Yeah, your avatar doesn't exactly scream out "Whale Ho!" to me ...


----------



## That Guy (Jan 24, 2014)

Was feeling a little thin this morning so turned on the central heat...


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2014)

Air conditioning may indeed make the English fat but it suits the scots nicely and seems to have no visible effect.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

drifter said:


> Air conditioning may indeed make the English fat but it suits the scots nicely and seems to have no visible effect.



Lol; I lived in Aberdeen for 3years, and my Mum and Dad, and my sister, live in Dumfries and Galloway.
what happens to them?!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I think any artificial environment is detrimental to the human body. Unfortunately (and this will surely get certain members' attentions) the changing global climate places a heavy demand for such environments - we in the developed nations have all but forgotten how to survive and thrive in the real world.
> 
> Architecture also plays a large role in the need for such devices - if they would promote more landscape-friendly designs instead of those glorified boxes that cannot breathe then we wouldn't be seeing this type of problem.
> 
> ...




You nailed it. Artificial environments create unnecessary expense AND unrealistic expectations. What bothers me the most is that I know too many people who find it easier to turn a dial than put on or take off clothing. Or open or close a window. You can control YOU-what you wear, your fitness and nutrition levels but you cannot control mother nature, bad architecture, energy suppliers, heating and a/c equipment manufacturers etc. But so many people have repeated the same habits including setting a thermostat high for their comfort and NOT need they are no better than a two bit crack addict when it comes to changing their ways.


----------



## Bee (Mar 23, 2014)

The cynic in me tells me that next year someone will come along and contradict these findings as so aften happens when we are told certain foods are not good for us and then someone will contradict the previous findings, so why worry, carry on with what you suits you best.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Central heating my make you skinny.


----------



## Gael (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't think i'ts that signifigant a factor compared to other influences such as a slower metabolism as we age, the type of diet consumed, etc.

For sure I would rather count calories then freeze.

And it's not debatable that lower income families usually make poorer diet choices with the accompanying high calorie foods. The facts speak for themselves.

"The highest rates of obesity occur among population groups with the highest poverty rates and the least education. Second, there is an inverse relation between energy density (MJ/kg) and energy cost ($/MJ), such that energy-dense foods composed of refined grains, added sugars, or fats may represent the lowest-cost option to the consumer. Third, the high energy density and palatability of sweets and fats are associated with higher energy intakes, at least in clinical and laboratory studies. Fourth, poverty and food insecurity are associated with lower food expenditures, low fruit and vegetable consumption, and lower-quality diets. A reduction in diet costs in linear programming models leads to high-fat, energy-dense diets that are similar in composition to those consumed by low-income groups. Such diets are more affordable than are prudent diets based on lean meats, fish, fresh vegetables, and fruit. The association between poverty and obesity may be mediated, in part, by the low cost of energy-dense foods and may be reinforced by the high palatability of sugar and fat. This economic framework provides an explanation for the observed links between socioeconomic variables and obesity when taste, dietary energy density, and diet costs are used as intervening variables. More and more Americans are becoming overweight and obese while consuming more added sugars and fats and spending a lower percentage of their disposable income on food."

From the American Journal of Clinical Obesity


----------

